# Oil weight in a 5.4L



## Gmoney (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey all, got a question.  I'm gonna start changing my own oil again and was wondering about oil weights.

I use to use the 10w oil in an old toyota I had years ago.  I now have a 2002 F150 with the 5.4 in it.  It says to use 5w-20.  I went and got some 10w-30 that was on sale (they didn't have it in 5w-20).  

I have read online that I should only use 5w-20 and other places say any weight should be fine.

Should I take the 10w back and get some 5w or will it be ok?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrew_dial (Mar 6, 2010)

we have had good luck with 5w-20.  our expedition has 154000 miles and runs great.  motorcraft brand is easiest to find it in


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, take it back and get 5-20 or 5-30 only.


----------



## Gmoney (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, I took it back and got the motorcraft 5w-20.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Mar 6, 2010)

stick with 5w20


----------



## Gmoney (Mar 6, 2010)

The guy at autozone told me that I need the 10w-30 because I have high mileage (90,000).  I got the 5w-20 anyway.


----------



## jsrobuck (Mar 12, 2010)

I would put 5w20 in the truck that is what is recommended by ford.  The newer engines are built different than the old engines that would start to burn oil after mileage is put on them this isnt a pushrod engine it has overhead cams that is why you use a thinner oil like 5w20 and not 10w30


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 12, 2010)

Gmoney said:


> The guy at autozone told me that I need the 10w-30 because I have high mileage (90,000).  I got the 5w-20 anyway.



90,000 is not high mileage with today's engines.


----------



## bigt61 (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's hope you don't get famous 5.4L rattle or ticking sound.


----------



## Local Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a 1999 F-150 with 5.4L that I bought new.  I've always used Havoline 5W-30.  230K miles with no major engine problems.


----------



## mean monkey (Mar 16, 2010)

*oil*

the guy at autozone is right. i am a retired mechanic from ronnie watkins ford. 5w20 is a break in oil for any car . after about 75 thousand mile u do need to step up to 10w30 and stay at that weight of oil and u will be fine hope this will help u and if u have any more question ill be glad and answer them for u .


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 16, 2010)

mean monkey said:


> the guy at autozone is right. *i am a retired mechanic* from ronnie watkins ford. 5w20 is a break in oil for any car . after about 75 thousand mile u do need to step up to 10w30 and stay at that weight of oil and u will be fine hope this will help u and if u have any more question ill be glad and answer them for u .



Key word here is retired. No offense, but I'm guessing you're 'old school'....and there's nothing wrong with that....when it comes to old school engines/technology.

If the man's 5.4L has over 100K miles on it.....and it doesn't 'use' oil, leak oil, smoke, tick, or rattle...why should he use a heavier viscosity?

The engine will achieve optimum fuel mileage and power with the thinnest oil he can get away with. That's why Ford engineers decided to use 5W20 in the 1st place. 

The thicker the oil, the more power is consumed for the engine to rotate in its bearings. Think about swimming in a pool full of water....then swim in a pool full of honey. Which one to you think would wear you down faster? A thicker oil causes a parasitic drag on the crankshaft as it 'splashes' down into the oil pan.

(I imagine you know us hot rodders combat windage with things such as windage trays in our oil pan to prevent this from happening)

The thick oil will also create more friction in the bearings....which creates more heat. This is not heat you would see on the temp guage on the dash. This would be internal heat. It's not enough heat that would cause damage...but the thicker oil will break down faster.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 17, 2010)

I switched from 5W20 to 5W30 in my 5.4 because it was consuming a little more than what Ford techs considered "normal". No leaks, It was just using more. After the switch, I now consume less.


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 18, 2010)

iirc ford switched to the recommended 5-20 a few years ago for all of their engines....


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Mar 18, 2010)

bigt61 said:


> Let's hope you don't get famous 5.4L rattle or ticking sound.



I'll give my unborn child away to the first man who comes up with a way to get rid of this noise for under a thousand or so dollars.  Mine does it and when people ask what it is I just say, "Yeah, its a powerstroke"    I've been told its the Cam Phasers?


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 18, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I'll give my unborn child away to the first man who comes up with a way to get rid of this noise for under a thousand or so dollars.  Mine does it and when people ask what it is I just say, "Yeah, its a powerstroke"    I've been told its the Cam Phasers?



buy a Chevy ......


now send me my money ....


----------



## Cobra (Mar 23, 2010)

MonroeTaco said:


> I switched from 5W20 to 5W30 in my 5.4 because it was consuming a little more than what Ford techs considered "normal". No leaks, It was just using more. After the switch, I now consume less.



Mine does the same thing. No leaks and does not smoke. 2003 f150 with 65,000 miles.It does use about 3/4 of a quart between oil changes,5W20, every 3,000 miles. Does yours do better with the 5W30?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 23, 2010)

Cobra said:


> Mine does the same thing. No leaks and does not smoke. 2003 f150 with 65,000 miles.It does use about 3/4 of a quart between oil changes,5W20, every 3,000 miles. Does yours do better with the 5W30?



I used to use about 1 1/2-2 quarts every 5000 miles with 5w20 , since I switched to 5w30 it's about 3/4 quart at 5000. I change and measure oil consumption at 5000 miles.


----------



## Cobra (Mar 24, 2010)

MonroeTaco said:


> I used to use about 1 1/2-2 quarts every 5000 miles with 5w20 , since I switched to 5w30 it's about 3/4 quart at 5000. I change and measure oil consumption at 5000 miles.



Thanks for the info. I believe I am going with the 5W30 next oil change.


----------



## bigt61 (Mar 25, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I'll give my unborn child away to the first man who comes up with a way to get rid of this noise for under a thousand or so dollars.  Mine does it and when people ask what it is I just say, "Yeah, its a powerstroke"    I've been told its the Cam Phasers?



That's exactly why I commented on it.  Mine has it, and I've tried  everything to get rid of it.  I even run synthetic oil, and it does not help.  It sounds like a spray paint can marble rattling around.

Anyoneknow how to get rid of it?  Mine's a 1999 F-150 5.4L


----------



## polkhunt (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 97 F150 with about 154000 miles I have used 10W-30 a few times when I could not find 5W-20. I have had no problems with using it other than a little worse on the gas mileage but I would try to use what Ford calls for you will get the best performance from that engine.


----------

